# Scott's weed and feed???



## RUBZERK (Aug 8, 2018)

What is your thought in this?
Is it worth the money?


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

It is not worth it in my opinion. You can find similar products from other brands for 2/3 of the price. Scott's products are overpriced to pay for must of their heavy marketing and pretty colorful bags.

Further, it is more effective to spray the weeds than to try to get the powder in these bags to stick and do something meaningful with your weeds.

Spectracide has a special on most stores for $5 of their concentrated 4way herbicide. For an acre of land, you will be better off with buying herbicides in bulk.


----------



## Ewc88 (Apr 3, 2019)

Well thank you for saying that g-man, off to store to get the spectracide!


----------



## RUBZERK (Aug 8, 2018)

I don't have access to a large sprayer. Figured this would be a good idea to put down a day before it rains.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

@RUBZERK check the label. I think you want this one to be applied after a rain or on with some dew so it could stay on the weed leaves longer.


----------



## bullet (Mar 4, 2019)

I made the mistake of buying a 40lb bag of that last year, although it was on sale, i'm stuck with it until I use it all up. If anything I expect it to be an easy solution, so for my first time lawn care i'm sure it'll get me the basics. Next time i'll definitely get something else.


----------



## ksturfguy (Sep 25, 2018)

g-man said:


> @RUBZERK check the label. I think you want this one to be applied after a rain or on with some dew so it could stay on the weed leaves longer.


Like gman said I think with this product you want to apply it in the morning when you have dew on the grass to help the product stick and then you don't want to mow or water it for a couple days. To me spraying is much more effective. And you don't need a large sprayer to spray for weeds. There are many products you can connect directly into your hose and easily spray large areas.

Something like this or a similar product: https://www.homedepot.com/p/Ortho-Weed-B-Gon-32-oz-Max-Plus-Ready-To-Spray-Crabgrass-Control-999411015/203132407?cm_mmc=Shopping%7CG%7CVF%7CD28O%7C28-1_CHEMICALS%7CScotts%7CLIA%7COrtho_Fire_Ants%7c71700000048556277%7c58700004828075514%7c92700041575205267&gclid=EAIaIQobChMIj7OPkJHI4QIVxrrACh3ubQocEAQYASABEgLfrPD_BwE&gclsrc=aw.ds

https://www.homedepot.com/p/Spectracide-Weed-Stop-32-oz-Ready-to-Spray-Concentrate-for-Lawns-Plus-Crabgrass-Lawns-HG-95703-7/202056488?MERCH=REC-_-PIPHorizontal2_rr-_-203132407-_-202056488-_-N

So you would pay about $15 for the liquid product to cover 15,000 sqft vs $45 for the Scotts Weed and Feed and the liquid products work better.


----------



## mak474 (Mar 15, 2019)

@RUBZERK 
I wouldn't put scotts weed and feed on my yard anymore if you gave it to me for free. In-fact I have half a bag in my shed I'd hand you if you were local... 
You get 10x better bang for your buck with spectracide or any sprayed weed killing product. Buy a 2 gallon pump sprayer, there like $20 around here. Mix in 1oz/gal of surfactant (baby soap is a great cheap one) with your liquid concentrate. 
For the Feed portion, buy a organic fertilizer like Milogranite, its less expensive as well as much more effective and won't burn your yard when accidentally over applied.


----------



## bullet (Mar 4, 2019)

ksturfguy said:


> Something like this or a similar product: https://www.homedepot.com/p/Ortho-Weed-B-Gon-32-oz-Max-Plus-Ready-To-Spray-Crabgrass-Control-999411015/203132407?cm_mmc=Shopping%7CG%7CVF%7CD28O%7C28-1_CHEMICALS%7CScotts%7CLIA%7COrtho_Fire_Ants%7c71700000048556277%7c58700004828075514%7c92700041575205267&gclid=EAIaIQobChMIj7OPkJHI4QIVxrrACh3ubQocEAQYASABEgLfrPD_BwE&gclsrc=aw.ds
> 
> https://www.homedepot.com/p/Spectracide-Weed-Stop-32-oz-Ready-to-Spray-Concentrate-for-Lawns-Plus-Crabgrass-Lawns-HG-95703-7/202056488?MERCH=REC-_-PIPHorizontal2_rr-_-203132407-_-202056488-_-N
> 
> So you would pay about $15 for the liquid product to cover 15,000 sqft vs $45 for the Scotts Weed and Feed and the liquid products work better.


Most people here would recommend _against _using Ready to Spray (RTS) if you're to blanket spray your lawn. There's a chance of uneven application.



mak474 said:


> Buy a 2 gallon pump sprayer, there like $20 around here. Mix in 1oz/gal of surfactant (baby soap is a great cheap one) with your liquid concentrate.
> For the Feed portion, buy a organic fertilizer like Milogranite, its less expensive as well as much more effective and won't burn your yard when accidentally over applied.


Home Depot's Spring Sale had "buy 1 Roundup Concentrate get a 1 Gal Sprayer for free".


----------



## ksturfguy (Sep 25, 2018)

DELETED/DUPLICATE POST


----------



## ksturfguy (Sep 25, 2018)

bullet said:


> ksturfguy said:
> 
> 
> > Something like this or a similar product: https://www.homedepot.com/p/Ortho-Weed-B-Gon-32-oz-Max-Plus-Ready-To-Spray-Crabgrass-Control-999411015/203132407?cm_mmc=Shopping%7CG%7CVF%7CD28O%7C28-1_CHEMICALS%7CScotts%7CLIA%7COrtho_Fire_Ants%7c71700000048556277%7c58700004828075514%7c92700041575205267&gclid=EAIaIQobChMIj7OPkJHI4QIVxrrACh3ubQocEAQYASABEgLfrPD_BwE&gclsrc=aw.ds
> ...


Problem is everyone's situation is different. Not everyone is going to be able to do what most people on here think is the "best" way to do something. He has 1 acre of land. Spraying that with a 1 gallon hand pump is not going to be effective or doable. Now yes if you only have a minor weed problem then by all means go by a cheap sprayer and get a concentrate.

But if he has a lot of weeds then no way he going to be able to do that with a 1 gallon sprayer. So that leaves you with either buying a 4 gallon backpack sprayer, buying a granular product like the weed and feed or use the RTS products. To me the RTS products would be easier and most effective if he doesn't want to buy or doesn't have access to a bigger sprayer.

When I first bought my property which has 20k sqft of grass all I had was a 1 gallon sprayer. I had a lot of weeds at first so no way I was going to spray it with that, bought the Ortho RTS stuff and was very effective. Sure coverage might not be 100% even but still worked well.


----------



## bullet (Mar 4, 2019)

@ksturfguy My bad I missed the part about 1 acre. I still think it would take a long time to use the RTS on 1 acre, not to mention requiring more than 1 bottle, but I suppose he has no other choice. Unless, like you said, he ends up getting a bigger sprayer.


----------



## bullet (Mar 4, 2019)

Note that the "4-way" *Spectracide Weed Stop for Lawns Plus Crabgrass Killer* doesn't have MCPP, but instead replaces it with Quinclorac, which is mainly to target crabgrass (hence the name). It also has about 4% less 2,4-D.

http://www.spectracide.com/Products/Weed-And-Grass-Killers/Lawn-Weed-Killers/Spectracide-Weed-Stop-For-Lawns-Plus-Crabgrass-Killer-Concentrate.aspx

2,4-D, dimethylamine salt	3.74%
Quinclorac	1.79%
Dicamba, dimethylamine salt	0.43%
Sulfentrazone	0.22%
Other Ingredients	93.82%


----------



## Chris LI (Oct 26, 2018)

@RUBZERK

Since spraying 1 acre is difficult, a granular broadleaf herbicide (without any fertilizer) may be your best bet. I used one from Lebanon a long time ago (about 15 years) with decent results. It was called TEAM. It came in an orange bag and I remember Trimec on the label. I'm not sure if they make it anymore, but I will look around for something similar. Way back when, I purchased it at HD. Today, I looked a little on Do My Own, with no results, but I'll keep looking around. Your best bet may be to purchase a 4 gallon backpack sprayer and buy liquid herbicide.


----------



## Chris LI (Oct 26, 2018)

@RUBZERK

I poked around some more for granular broadleaf herbicide and found this at HD. I think Lowes carries it too. In also has Pre M (Dimension - Dithiopyr). If you dropped Pre M already, this may not be for you. It only treats 3,000 sq ft (10.8 lb. bag), so you will need several bags, which might get pricey for 1 acre, with the fancy homeowner labeling. Expert Gardener Lawn Weed Control comes in a 14 lb. bag which treats 5,000 sq ft. If you can find a turf supply near you, they may carry granular in larger bags. Over the long run, it will be cheaper to buy a 4 gallon backpack sprayer and use liquid concentrate. Besides, once it's under control, you will be spot treating, anyway.


----------



## Dkrem (Mar 16, 2019)

I used that Scotts weed and feed yellow bag exactly one time a long time ago at my previous house with smaller yard.

Since it has to stick to the weeds, it has to go down when they are wet, and the bag is powder and fractured granules to get the coverage on those wet weeds.

So the scenario is that you are pushing a spreader through wet grass as it pukes out a fan and cloud of yellow dust in all directions with you following immediately behind. Net result is both you and the spreader end up wet and completely covered in the stuff. It was the most intensive cleaning and decontamination routine I've ever had to do after yard work.


----------



## RUBZERK (Aug 8, 2018)

Thanks for the replies.

If I was to purchase a pull behind sprayer, can I get all my weed a feed supplies in concentrated form ?


----------



## Dkrem (Mar 16, 2019)

Weed, yes. 
Feed, not really. You still really need a granular spreader.


----------



## RUBZERK (Aug 8, 2018)

I have 2 push spreaders and 1 pull behind.
I wonder if I can rent a pull behind sprayer?


----------

